# Seeking the name of a 20th century Russian composer



## ZIO (May 13, 2021)

Hello,

In the early years of the 1990's, I was driving into Evian from Switzerland and listening to this amazing classical station when the most beautiful piano sonata came-on from a Russian composer hitherto unknown to me. I can no longer remember his name, nor locate him online on the different platforms I've tried.

If anyone is familiar with 20th century Russian composers and can post some names I'd remember it when I see it?


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't know the depth of your knowledge, and therefore, I can't tell how obscure this mystery composer may be, or not, but here are the names of some Russian composers that lived in (or into) the 20th century that wrote piano sonatas--some are well known, while others are less well known:

The most obvious suspects & my first guesses would be that it is either Nikolai Medtner, Serge Prokofiev, Serge Rachmaninov, Dmitri Shostakovich, or possibly Alexander Scriabin (1872-1915)?

If not, here are some other possibilities:

Nikolai Myaskovsky
Dmitri Kabalevsky
Rodion Shchedrin
Alexander Glazunov--Emil Gilels used to play Glazunov's Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 75: 



Igor Stravinsky, who just wrote one piano sonata.
Mieczyslaw Weinberg
Nikolai Roslavets
Alexandre Tcherepnin, who composed two piano sonatas.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You have more chance of replies in the Classical Music discussion forum. I'll move it there for you.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

ZIO said:


> a Russian composer hitherto unknown to me


We don't know which composers you don't know! Which composers are you certain it isn't? Did the music remind you of some other composer?


----------

